# Brennende (animierte) Schrift



## Der Schatten (26. März 2006)

Ich bin im Internet auf so manches Tutorial gestoßen, wie man einer Schrift einnen brennenden Effekt verpassen kann. Dieses Feuer ist dann aber immer statisch.

Ist es möglich, mit PS eine brennende Schrift zu erstellen, bei der das Feuer brennt - also quasi ein animiertes Feuer ?


Weder Google noch Tutorials.de geben dazu Informationen preis.


----------



## holzoepfael (26. März 2006)

Also mit dem Adobe Image Ready, könnte man das sicher realisieren, aber 1. wird das File sehr gross, zum Anderen wird es schei*** aussehen....also lieber nicht...


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. März 2006)

Mit anderen Worten: Bei komplexen Animationen bist du bei Flash besser aufgehoben. 

Im folgenden Link ist beispielsweise eine einfache Flamme animiert - du wirst merken, dass da ziemlich schnell ein wenig Arbeit auf dich zukommt. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/182761-animationen-mit-image-reader.html


----------

